# FreeBSD 7 Book Relevant for Usage with FreeBSD 8?



## Oak (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to FBSD FreeBSD and was planning on installing FBSD FreeBSD 8 on an older machine of mine as a learning project. I would like to explore and learn everything FBSD FreeBSD has to offer, so I was planning on installing a web server, mail server, DNS, and possibly a few other things. 

Anyway, I was looking at a book called "Building a Server with FreeBSD 7 by Bryan J. Hong." Would this book be helpful for me if I plan on using FreeBSD 8? Or is there too much of a difference between 7 and 8 to get good usage out of it?

Thanks in advance.

-Oak


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

FreeBSD 7 and 8 are very similar from the user side.  There may be small differences, but most of the instructions should still apply.


----------



## Oak (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Read this how to at http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 28, 2011)

I own that book. You will have no issues.


----------

